# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Benigne fasciculatie syndroom (BFS)

## koenraadh

Na jaren te sukkelen met zenuwklachten heb ik toevallig een opname gezien op youtube dat sterk lijkt op mijn klachten. Tintelingen over het lichaam en pijn in de benen,vermoeiheid en soms hoofpijn. Zijn hier mensen die iets meer weten over deze aandoening. koen

----------


## christel1

Koenraadt, 
Ik raad je aan om een neuroloog te raadplegen en een emg te laten nemen van je spieren. BFS kan ook tot de ziekte van Graves leiden en misschien moet je toch verder gaan dan de huisarts of een verwijsbriefje vragen aan je huisarts om hierover een specialist te raadplegen. Kan natuurlijk zijn dat je ook een andere aandoening hebt, filmpjes op you tube kunnen soms een vertekend beeld geven van een bepaalde ziekte dus spreek er over met je behandelende arts en vraag een verwijsbriefje voor verder onderzoek. Beter voorkomen dan genezen zou ik dan maar zeggen.

----------


## koenraadh

hey Christel, Ik ben al paar keer bij een neuroloog geweest maar telkens vinden ze niets, alleen dat de emg zegt" Het globale emg beeld is dat van de lumbosacraal polyradiculair lijden" Ben nu één keer bij een prof. geweest in uz wilrijk,het gevoel is goed in beide benen maar hij gaat terug een emg nemen.bloedtest zal ik over enkele dagen weten. Hoop alvast dat ze iets vinden want ik werk al 50% met veel moeite.

----------


## christel1

Koenraadt, ik zal op die uitspraak eens gaan googelen en dan kan ik je misschien meer vertellen over dat "globale emg beeld"..... Ik kan me voorstellen dat je met moeite werkt, het moet verdemd heel vervelend zijn als je zoiets hebt en eerlijk gezegd ik had er nog nooit van gehoord maar ik ben ook geen dokter he alhoewel ik een goeie huisarts heb en zijn dochter studeert nu voor orthopedist (goed voor als ik in de toekomst weer eens iets breek) maar ik zal je zeker niet vergeten, nu ga ik eerst eten en daarna begin ik aan mijn speurtocht in de hoop je te kunnen verder helpen.

----------


## christel1

Het benigne fasciculatiesyndroom (BFS) is een neurologische stoornis met als belangrijkste kenmerk fasciculaties (spiertrekkingen) in de ledematen. De fasciculaties kunnen zich overal in het lichaam voordoen, maar de armen, benen en voeten zijn de voornaamste plekken waar de fasciculaties plaatsvinden. Zodra de ledemaat waar de fasciculaties zich plaatsvinden bewogen wordt, stoppen de fasciculaties vrijwel meteen, maar beginnen weer zodra de spieren worden ontspannen.

*Symptomen* 

Ook al lijkt het BFS heel erg op neuromyotonie wat betreft de symptomen, zijn het twee verschillende neurologische aandoeningen die een andere oorzaak hebben en los staan van elkaar.

*De symptomen van het BFS zijn* : 

Fasciculaties verspreid over het lichaam. De fasciculaties kunnen ook voor een langere tijd op één plek blijven zitten ("hotspots"). Vrijwel iedereen heeft wel eens te maken gehad met een onschuldige fasciculatie, bijvoorbeeld bij het oog of bij de duim. Echter, bij het BFS begint het hierbij en verspreidt het zich over het gehele lichaam. 
Algemene vermoeidheid
Een gevoel van vermoeidheid in de ledematen; in tegenstelling tot motorische ziekten is dit niet permanent en sterven de spieren niet af. Vaak verdwijnen de gevoelens na een dag of twee
Paresthesie; Tintelingen en gevoelloze plekken op het lichaam. Dit wordt soms omschreven als het gevoel dat een ledemaat in slaap valt.
Chronische pijn
Gevoel van krampen, terwijl er vaak lichamelijk gezien geen echte krampen plaatsvinden

Sommige mensen die lijden aan het BFS, ervaren ook een vorm van chronische pijn, en kan zich net als de fasciculaties overal in het lichaam plaatsvinden. De fasciculaties en chronische pijnen kunnen een aantal dagen achter elkaar op dezelfde plek blijven hangen, maar over het algemeen kunnen ze overal ontstaan en na een paar minuten weer van plek veranderen. Een klein deel van de mensen die lijden aan het BFS ervaren ook echte krampen. Dit wordt ook wel omschreven als "krampfasciculatiesyndroom'

De klachten kunnen weken, maanden, jaren of zelfs levenslang aanhouden. Soms verdwijnen de klachten voor een periode en komen ze na vele jaren weer terug, wat soms tot angsten leidt. De symptomen kunnen het dagelijks leven behoorlijk verstoren. Vooral in het begin stadium vinden sommige mensen het moeilijk om in slaap te vallen met fasciculaties en chronische pijnen. Hoewel het een goedaardige aandoening betreft, kan men in het dagelijkse leven psychisch zwaar belast worden door deze continue schokkende spiertrillingen. Het zijn in feite krachtige constante stroomstootjes, te vergelijken met elastiekjes die onder de huid erg krachtig worden los geschoten. Dit is een zeer vervelende aandoening omdat men ongewild de spieren voelt trillen en samentrekken met grote kracht (elastieken-trekken-onder-de-huid).

*Oorzaak* 

Over het algemeen is de oorzaak onbekend. Vaak beginnen de symptomen na een virusinfectie, of na een periode van stress. Het is best bekend dat mensen die lijden aan het BFS in het beginstadium veel angsten kennen. Voornamelijk na het zoeken op het internet naar fasciculaties. Vaak komen die mensen op websites uit van motorische ziektes zoals amyotrofische laterale sclerose (ALS), multiple sclerose en parkinson. De angsten die hiermee die gepaard gaan, verergeren de fasciculaties in sommige gevallen nog, wat tot meer angst leidt. In vele gevallen kunnen deze klachten wel compleet verdwijnen, echter moet diegene die het heeft ook echt geloven dat hij geen ernstige ziekte heeft of iets dergelijks. Echter, het is een fysieke aandoening die ook zonder angst gewoon bestaat. Vaak lezen mensen niet dat ALS begint met overduidelijke spierzwakte, en zijn fasciculaties daarbij (een latere symptoom) als gevolg dat de spieren permanent afsterven. Bovendien zijn motorische aandoeningen zoals ALS behoorlijk zeldzaam; 1 op de 100.000 mensen per jaar, en komt het BFS veel vaker voor. Mensen die lijden aan het BFS hebben geen verhoogd risico om ALS te krijgen.

*Diagnose* 

Het BFS kan pas worden gediagnosticeerd als alle andere motorische ziekten zijn uitgesloten. Een ervaren neuroloog ziet al vrij snel of het gaat om een motorische ziekte of dat het gaat om iets goedaardigs. Vaak voeren ze op patiënten toch een electromyogram of een MRI-scan van het schedel uit om de BFS-patiënt uit een vicieuze cirkel van angsten en onzekerheden te halen. Een klein percentage van de BFS-patiënten blijven hierin vastzitten en zoeken telkens weer bevestiging, nadat de symptomen weer licht zijn toegenomen.

*Medicatie* 

Er bestaat geen geneesmiddel. Het behandelen van enkele somatoforme stoornissen zoals hypochondrie verminderen de klachten, eveneens het laten afnemen van stress. Benzodiazepines bevorderen het in slaap vallen, maar daardoor nemen de fasciculaties niet af. Het zorgt namelijk enkel voor een verminderd bewustzijn, en voor sommige mensen die aan het BFS lijden heeft dit weinig effect. Ook het nemen van vitamine- en magnesiumpillen schijnen te helpen; maar is niet bewezen.

Er vindt zich nog enige onderzoek plaats naar de oorzaak van het BFS. Sommigen denken dat het BFS een mildere vorm van fibromyalgie is, en dat beide chronische aandoeningen wat met elkaar te maken hebben. Mensen die aan het BFS lijden, hebben echter geen zogenoemde 'tenderpoints' wat een kenmerk van fibromyalgie is.

*Aandoeningen met dezelfde symptomen* 

Multiple Sclerose
Ziekte van Lyme
Chronische vermoeidheidssyndroom
Fibromyalgie
B12-tekort


bron : wikipeda

----------


## christel1

Koenraadt, 
Om jou te helpen ben ik eens gaan googelen en heb het volgende gevonden. 
Volgens mij moet je je dus ook eens laten testen op MS (neuroloog), ziekte van Lyme, ME want CVS wil ik niet meer gebruiken (endocrinoloog), Fibromialgie (reumatoloog) vit B12 te kort (huisarts door middel van een gewoon bloedonderzoek) 
Als je een goeie endocrinoloog zoekt dan kan ik je er 1 aanbevelen maar zal dit doen via een privé bericht (zie bovenaan je pagina en je krijgt ook per mail dat je een privé bericht hebt). Het is een dokter die geloofd dat de ziekte lichamelijke oorzaak heeft en dat er bepaalde zaken verkeerd lopen in het lichaam (bacteriëen, virale infecties maar er zit een oorzaak in het bloed en is aan te tonen met verschillende bloedonderzoeken die enkel maar door een paar artsen in B worden voorgeschreven). 
Over MS, ME hebben ze ook artikels geschreven dat de oorzaak "tussen de oren zat" maar nu komen er veel medische onderzoeken boven water die wel degelijk aantonen dat deze stelling achterhaald is. Er worden wel degelijk lichamelijke oorzaken gevonden door middel van bloedonderzoeken, neurologische onderzoeken en het is niet omdat hierboven het woord "hypochonder" voorkomt dat ik dit geloof. Dit zegden ze van MS ook en ook van ME terwijl ze tot nog toe nog altijd de oorzaak niet kennen. Ik ga je nu een PB sturen met de gegevens van de arts in kwestie (hij heeft mij behandeld voor ME/CVS en FM met een heel goed resultaat) 
Christel1

----------


## koenraadh

alvast bedankt

----------


## christel1

Graag gedaan hoor

----------


## wizzy

> Koenraadt, 
> Ik raad je aan om een neuroloog te raadplegen en een emg te laten nemen van je spieren. BFS kan ook tot de ziekte van Graves leiden en misschien moet je toch verder gaan dan de huisarts of een verwijsbriefje vragen aan je huisarts om hierover een specialist te raadplegen. Kan natuurlijk zijn dat je ook een andere aandoening hebt, filmpjes op you tube kunnen soms een vertekend beeld geven van een bepaalde ziekte dus spreek er over met je behandelende arts en vraag een verwijsbriefje voor verder onderzoek. Beter voorkomen dan genezen zou ik dan maar zeggen.


een met bovenstaande post, leef VANDAAG morgen komt wel. anyhow ik heb laatst mijn neuroloog bezocht en die heeft een EMG gedaan van mijn spieren en hij ziet er 'denses' maar overigens.....geen probleem... anyway bedankt voor het openlijk discussieren.

----------

